# UP



## 410001661 (Dec 22, 2007)

Amazing camping at Picture Rocks!!


----------



## TrophyLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful area anytime of year. Did Chapel Falls area Feb. 2007 for two nights. Winter is nice as there are very few people out and you basically have the park to yourself. Where did you go and how much snow?


----------



## DeafBuck (Jun 8, 2005)

410001661 said:


> Amazing camping at Picture Rocks!!


which camping did u went


----------

